

Nexus 6 beats the iPhone 6 Plus by a mile in our blind camera comparison - sidcool
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nexus-6-beats-the-iPhone-6-Plus-by-a-mile-in-our-blind-camera-comparison_id64437

======
pedalpete
I'd say the Nexus 6 has much better definition than the iPhone6, but I think I
prefer the warmer colours of the iPhone.

The only photo that seems strange is the last group (Santa against the wall),
where it seems the Nexus 6 has less definition. You can't see the texture of
the plaster, vs the iPhone, where the texture is quite noticeable.

